
Ask HN: If you were building a HFT system today, what language would you use? - bbryant
Back in 2003 I wrote my first high frequency trading system -- we used a mix of C and C#. Java was also a popular choice at that time.<p>Much has changed since then!<p>If you were building an order book or trading system today, what would be your goto language and why?
======
CyberFonic
Golang. For performance with support for coroutines and garbage collection.
The other choice would be C++ since tooling has improved greatly since 2003.

~~~
bbryant
Thanks -- yeah, Golang GC seems very performant.

------
synack
Ada/SPARK for anything that modifies a currency value, because safety is worth
a few microseconds overhead.

------
wglb
Lisp

~~~
bbryant
Lisp seems great for describing certain classes of trading algorithm, but what
about the underlying platform?

~~~
wglb
Underlying platform? Since it does sockets nicely no need for more.

~~~
bbryant
Yeah -- I can see what you're getting at.

